
Ransomware Gangs to Stop Attacking Health Orgs During Pandemic - ericdanielski
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/ransomware-gangs-to-stop-attacking-health-orgs-during-pandemic/
======
sarcasmatwork
Stop doing it in the first place?

